# أخصائي / إخصائي



## Haroon

السلام عليكم
؟ما هو الصواب أخصائي أم إخصائي 
مثل أخصائي/ إخصائي تغذية
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## Bakr

في أخطاء اللغة العربية المعاصرة عند الكتاب والإذاعيين ـ لأحمد مختار عمر
الصفحة 211
يعتبر"أخصائي، إخصائي" خطأ؛ والصواب "متخصص، اختصاصي، مختص"ـ


----------



## barkoosh

التعبيران العصريان اللذان يخطّئهما كثيرون هما: "إِخْصَائِيّ" و "أَخِصَّائِيّ". وقد أقرّ مجمع اللغة بالقاهرة بصحّة هاتين الكلمتين الحديثتين بما يلي:‏

يستعمل المعاصرون كلمتي إِخْصَائِيّ وأَخِصَّائِيّ، بمعنى المختص أو المتخصص أو الخاص بفرع من فروع الطب أو غيره، لا يشرك فيما سواه من الفروع، ولما كانت الكلمتان بهذا المعنى لم تردا في مأثور اللغة، وذلك مما أثار الشك في صواب استعمالهما لهذا المعنى، فاللجنة ترى إجازة استعمال الكلمتين بالمعنى المذكور على أن تكون كلمة إِخْصَائِيّ نسبة إلى إِخْصَاء على وزن "إنشاء" من الفعل "أخصى" بمعنى تعلم علما واحدا، كما جاء في "القاموس المحيط" أو أن تكون الكلمة "إخصائي" محولة عن الفعل "أخصَّ" بفك الإدغام، وحذف أحد الحرفين المتماثلين، وتعويض الألف عنه [وردت في مناقشة القرار أمثلة أخرى على ذلك: أملى في أملّ، تظنّى في تظنّن، تسرّى في تسرّر، تقصّى في تقصّص، تلظّى في تلظّظ]. وأما كلمة "أَخِصَّائِيّ" فهي نسبة إلى الأَخِصَّاء على وزن أَخِلاَّء وأَشِدَّاء، وهو الرجل المنسوب إلى الأَخِصَّاء المضاف إلى جملتهم، والأَخِصَّاء جمع "خصيص" بوزن خليل وشديد، وقد وردت كلمة "خصيص" في شعر المحدثين وهو أبو الرقعمق، كما يمكن أن تُخَرَّج على أنها محوّلة من مفعول بمعنى مخصوص.‏​


----------



## Bakr

barkoosh شكرا
على الإضافة والتوضيح؛ للمزيد وللاطلاع على مقالة د. فوزي حسن الشايب التي أشار إليها أحمد مختارعمر
مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية الأردني العدد 36
الصفحة 328


----------

